# 1 month car rentals?



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello everybody! 

Well we done it and dare I say it it was actually relatively easy, we moved, we got out telefonica line and internet (with 10meg speed!) we got our appointment for our NIE, cable is organised, bank accounts done all in 2 days! Now we're back in the UK until our permanent move on the 29th. 

My question is that we can't get out NIE until 24 May and we were wondering if anyone knew of any good long term rental places that are cheap? Cheapest we can find is car rental from marbesol for 500e.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Virtually all of them do long term, normally you have to call them and find out though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Virtually all of them do long term, normally you have to call them and find out though


and many are open to negotiation


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

yes they will negotiate. Cheapest I found was malagacar.com


----------



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have "my car" but in reality it is not my car. I rent and would never consider buying. I pay 200€ a month for my 1.9 diesel seat ibiza. its got a few km but it runs fine. Even got "any driver" for that. €400 excess though.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi kjs, where do you rent it from? Is it a lease buy agreement? Thanks


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

TheHendersons said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Well we done it and dare I say it it was actually relatively easy, we moved, we got out telefonica line and internet (with 10meg speed!) we got our appointment for our NIE, cable is organised, bank accounts done all in 2 days! Now we're back in the UK until our permanent move on the 29th.
> 
> My question is that we can't get out NIE until 24 May and we were wondering if anyone knew of any good long term rental places that are cheap? Cheapest we can find is car rental from marbesol for 500e.


You don't need to wait for your NIE before buying a vehicle. They issue a temporary registration doc until you can provide your NIE (I think its for about six weeks from what I remember).


----------



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> Hi kjs, where do you rent it from? Is it a lease buy agreement? Thanks


Sorry. Usually helps if you say where. No, it´s not by lease agreement. It´s on a handshake. In fact although the cash is sat here I haven´t paid for 3 months. Probably an idea to bob my head in this week sometime.
The car I have they couldn´t generally rent. It´s a little too old (letter C) and got 190,000 KMS on the clock. But they kept it in ITV (every 6 months they give me another car for the day...a new one haha), they keep breakdown assistance on it and "full" insurance (less the usual excess, glass and tyres).

I asked around a lot when I initially got here but it was the start of a busy period so i was on a moped for a while. But then when bookings died down and they started paniking that they had a lot of cars stopped they agreed to my proposal. 

I´m with Golf Service. Other companies to try are albacars (albacars.com i think), tonysrentacar, rentacarspain.com, marbella rent a car (i think). Any small local company with more than 50 cars I would say. There are a few with just 15 or 20 cars and these just can´t help. 
What I would recommend is a walk around the arrivals hall in the airport at a busy arrival time. Stay clear of the likes of niza, malaga car, helle hollis etc they just wouldn´t be interested in this sort of deal there just employees. Just ask the others. If they have a lot of cars stopped they will probably be interested in a deal on an older car.
Thinking about it Marbella Rent a Car is probably a good one. I heard he had suspended the insurance on a load of cars because they were stopped too long. They are easy enough to find. They wander around the arrivals hall holding up quite a big board (blue logo).
If you have any doubts about cowboys then just outside the arrivals hall there is the association office. If the company is listed on one or both lists in the window they should be ok and complying to association rules. The lists also contain the numbers for all complying companies (it´s quite a list).


----------

